# Miz' Railroader on Folly Pier SC



## Miz' Railroader (Nov 8, 2006)

O.k. guys, here it goes, FIRST P&S post and FIRST solo fishing trip without my hubby.....

The water was a callin' to me and believe it or not I suddendly got "sick" and bailed out on an out of town meeting . Jumped into the car and followed signs to "Folly Beach"! Lots of flats along the marina and saw a few fellers kayaking, red fishing no doubt......Uummmm honey, I think I want to reconsider the whole kayaking thing.  Anyway arrived at the pier and paid to park. The folks there are really nice and gave me some tips. After blowing 58 bucks on stuff I put on my hooded sweat shirt and headed to the diamond. Yes, I even went out in the blowing wind and rain! Not to many people on the pier but the 5 of them who were there were on the left hand side so I thought it would be a good side to stay on. Baited up and casted out.....5 or 10 minutes into the game I got a nibble. My FIRST S.C. fish was............a 7 inch or so whiting. I dont believe that I have seen one that small before. Down in south GA our whiting have some size to them. None the less it felt good to get a bite only 5 to 10 minutes into the game. I just knew this was a good sign. The water was very muddy as high tide was on its way back out. Well a few minutes later another whiting then another. I was happy with that, as long as they are biting I'm gonna keep throwing bait thier way. Then the next bite was a good one. Lots of play and pull. As the unknown fish finally broke the waters surface, I began to say not so "lady-like" words. A good size stingray!!!!!! I didnt have any pliers or a knife so I took this nasty thing down the pier aways to what appeared to be a "local". To my amazement This guy was NOT a local and wanted to know "whats that?" In my southern way I told him "a pain in my arse" but could he kindly help me get him off my hook. "What do I do" he asked. I politely said "get my hook out of his mouth while I keep his tail away from the both of us." "Why" he said. "Because if he barbs either one of us we will have to put our toys up and go to the hospital." He did a pretty good job getting my hook and even my bait back and told me that he was from Wisconsin on vacation. I thanked him for his help and went back to my spot. Mean while hubby calls to check up on me and by the sound of things his day on the water was wonderful and plenty of fish were caught. Thanks honey for stealing my thunder ! Well 5 stingrays and 1 eel later that ugly storm cloud appeared and it was time for me to pack it up and head back to the hotel. 

Although my stay on the pier was short, it was very relaxing and it gave me some much needed down time to myself. I do plan to hog tie my hubby up and bring him back here for a few days of fishing. So there you have it, 3 whiting, 6 stingrays and 1 eel which now concludes this report of my fishing trip to Folly Pier.  

Oh yeah on a final note.....I know you all remember the old American Express commercials. Well I'm here to tell you never, never leave home without a pair of pliers or a knife to cut loose those nasty little eels or stingrays. Im sorry but I was not going to bother the Wisconcin guy again!!! And I do believe when I return home my hubby and I are going somewhere to buy MY OWN fishing set up with MY OWN takle box that will always be stocked with all the necessary items!!!! Yes Railroader its time to break out the wallet for a GOOD and WORTHY cause.....MY tackle supplies!


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Thats it...RR you are NOT the best report giver no more, now we see where you get the details and creative writing skills from lol. Congrats Miz RR. Sounds like a good first solo trip.


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

Nice report! Make sure you buy yourself the good stuff!

RR you are in for a run and some good competition. She has the goods.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

I tell you guys, in the last month, this woman has gone CRAZY for fishin'...

She's been watching fishin' shows on TV, frequenting tackle stores, picking up expensive equipment and saying "oooooh"!

Now she says she wants to go on one of my "walkin' around" flounder missions.

She's always "liked" to fish, but here lately, she's getting almost as bad as me.... 

I'M LOVIN' IT!...as the commercial goes.


----------



## GCsurfishingirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Great report! Sounds like you had a great time! 

Brittany


----------



## Miz' Railroader (Nov 8, 2006)

Thanks ya'll for you're support. I'll have to admit that going out on my own in an unknown place was a bit on the nerve racking side but I did well on my own and will do even better with some fresh NEW gear. 

Years and Years ago my dad introduced me to my love for the ocean and salty air. (Wasn't hard to gain while growing up in Cocoa Beach Fl surfing the waves and fishing the Jetties.) But my respect for the sport of fishing wasn't gained until I met my hubby. Up until 3 or 4 years ago Railroader was a die hard bass fisherman. I do not care for fresh water fishing very much and always told him "just give salt water fishing a try!" Nope, he wouldn't hear of it. Nothing was better than the fight of that large mouth bass! That all changed when we took a stroll down St. Simmons Pier one evening and something caught his eye.....someone landed a huge shark and this started his fire!!!!! Ever since then he has been hell on wheels!!!! The endless trips to the fishing stores, the endless lectures on the perfect rod and reel selections and the never ending "talks" on rules and regs as well as "why I can't keep it" reasons have paid off!!! My dad may have opened my eyes to this but my hubby opened my mind, heart and absoulte respect for the sport!!! Now thanks to all of his "teachings" I want bigger and better. Truth be known I'm already planning our next fishing trip.....and the possibilities are endless. Anyways many thanks to hubby for the knowledge and the respect that I have gained!!!!....Now can we go to Jax for my new rod???????


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Rob, Your in trouble my friend ,big $$$$ing trouble. You got a good un there boy


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Miz' Railroader said:


> .Now can we go to Jax for my new rod???????


Yes, Dear.....


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

RR, game over dude.  Time to share your toys.....Congrats Miz RR!!!


----------



## GCsurfishingirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Fishbreath said:


> Time to share your toys!!!


There's no sharing - she deserves her own stuff!!!! 

Britt


----------



## Bigfisherman (Apr 22, 2005)

Remember RR What's hers is hers, 
And whats yours is hers.

Good Luck to both of you.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Miz' Railroader said:


> Thanks ya'll for you're support. I'll have to admit that going out on my own in an unknown place was a bit on the nerve racking side but I did well on my own and will do even better with some fresh NEW gear.
> 
> Years and Years ago my dad introduced me to my love for the ocean and salty air. (Wasn't hard to gain while growing up in Cocoa Beach Fl surfing the waves and fishing the Jetties.) But my respect for the sport of fishing wasn't gained until I met my hubby. Up until 3 or 4 years ago Railroader was a die hard bass fisherman. I do not care for fresh water fishing very much and always told him "just give salt water fishing a try!" Nope, he wouldn't hear of it. Nothing was better than the fight of that large mouth bass! That all changed when we took a stroll down St. Simmons Pier one evening and something caught his eye.....someone landed a huge shark and this started his fire!!!!! Ever since then he has been hell on wheels!!!! The endless trips to the fishing stores, the endless lectures on the perfect rod and reel selections and the never ending "talks" on rules and regs as well as "why I can't keep it" reasons have paid off!!! My dad may have opened my eyes to this but my hubby opened my mind, heart and absoulte respect for the sport!!! Now thanks to all of his "teachings" I want bigger and better. Truth be known I'm already planning our next fishing trip.....and the possibilities are endless. Anyways many thanks to hubby for the knowledge and the respect that I have gained!!!!....Now can we go to Jax for my new rod???????



sounds like RR already caught the catch of his life...


----------



## mikersmith (Nov 7, 2006)

*Miz Railroader's fishing trip*

Glad you had a good time. I know your other half is proud of ya. You really do give good fishin reports. Do you get that from Railroad or does he get that from you. Also enjoyed your fishing pics from Jax pier. Nice job congrats.


----------



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

*glad you had a good trip*

and I can only say positive things about RR. so you guys go fishin and catch then report
Fisherkid


----------



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

Railroader said:


> I tell you guys, in the last month, this woman has gone CRAZY for fishin'...
> 
> She's been watching fishin' shows on TV, frequenting tackle stores, picking up expensive equipment and saying "oooooh"!
> 
> ...


Have you invested in a locker and lock yet? Hate to see if "your" gear grows legs and forget its way back home!


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Nice goin Miz' RR 
We just know you're goin to catch bigger an more than Mr'RR


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*You go girl!!!!!!*

See that.....another good fisherman goes down in flames!!!!!!!  . Now she will out fish you every time. Trust me it happened to me. Miz RR, great report. And as for sharin toys....have a heart. Like I said you're gonna out fish him. The worse thing ya could do is out fish him usin his stuff!!!!!      . Again congrats on the catch.


----------



## marstang50 (May 3, 2005)

Thats cool. Ive been gettn my girlfreing to go yak fishing with me and she loves it. Shes been surf fishing with me a lot too. Just last weekend we spent the weekend at the point and she had a great time. Very supportive. Congrats to both of you because i know the feeling you have of being able to share the fishing experiences. I think its awesome when your lady says "lets go tackle shopping". Ahhh... cant beat that feeling.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

I'm just getting my girl into fishing although she does lose interest sometimes when the action is slow. She's awesome at catching baitfish, and had no problem baiting her own hook, casting and removing fish from the hook.

She's still getting used to the tackle stores, not familiar with all the stuff, but she does know that my favorite bait is the Gulp! 4" chartreuse swimming mullet. She'll always walk over to the rack and ask, "are you sure you have enough of these?" Then I give her the credit card and the stuff to take to the counter while I take a bathroom break. Funny thing is, the same stuff ends up costing her alot less than when I'm the one making the purchase. Strange.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*See!!!!!!*

It's happening again!!!!!!!   It's a conspiracy I tell ya.....  .....


----------

